
Greenwald arrested, charged with cybercrime in Brazil - rsj_hn
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7912775/Brazil-prosecutors-charge-The-Intercepts-Greenwald-hacking.html
======
iron0013
Anyone got a link from a more reputable outlet? I’m surprised the Daily Mail
hasn’t been banned from HN.

